
Kelly Criterion - roenxi
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kelly_criterion
======
roenxi
This is related to the discussion of Pascal's Mugging that made it to the
front page yesterday. If we're interested in that it is probably time for a
reminder about the Kelly Criterion.

Previously, eg:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18484631](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18484631)

